# Entscheidung für welches Bussystem (CANOpen, Profibus oder Profinet)



## MrLeeh (1 April 2010)

Hallo an alle,

ich arbeite mich gerade in die Welt der Bussysteme ein und habe da ganz schön zu knabbern. Die erste Frage, die sich mir stellt ist, welches Bussystem das geeignete für meinen Anwendungsfall ist. Es geht um kleinere Anlagen, bei denen wenige Daten ausgetauscht werden müssen (z.B. eine SPS, 3-5 Antriebe und eine Ventilinsel). Ich favorisiere CANOpen, da man dort keinen Master braucht und der Zugriff über Kommunikationsobjekte für mich gut begreiflich ist. Ich weiß nur nicht, ob CANBus zuverlässig ist und die Datenrate auch ausreicht. Hat dazu vielleicht jemd. Erfahrungen oder einen Link?

Das zweite Problem ist, wie ich den Zugriff auf Objekte (z.B. Geschwindigkeitswert eines FUs) im CANBus auf Seiten der SPS gestalte. Gibt es dafür Funktionsbausteine? Hat da jemd. vielleicht ein Beispiel mit CoDeSys o.ä.?

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe
MrLeeh


----------



## Controllfreak (1 April 2010)

Also, bei CANopen brauchst Du einen Master. Der Master regelt unter anderem das Netzmanagement (d.h. Anlaufsteuerung und Überwachung der Teilnehmer). Den CAN-Bus würde ich als sehr zuverlässig betrachten, unter anderem ist er sehr stark im Fahrzeugbau vetreten. 
Den Zugriff auf die Prozessdaten lässt sich je nach Steuerung und FU sehr einfach über die CoDeSys Steuerungskonfiguration gestalten.


----------



## trinitaucher (1 April 2010)

Meine Meinung:

Wenn man sich neu mit der Thematik befasst, sollte man insbesondere auch die "neuen" Systeme in Betracht ziehen, sprich Ethernet-basierte Busse.

Für CAN (bzw. CANopen) benötigt man für vernüftige Aufbauten spezielle Kabel und Stecker.
Übrigens: der klassische CAN (Multi-Master System) wird in der Automatisierungstechnik eher selten verwendet. Die überweigende Zahl der in der Maschinenautomation zum Einsatz kommenden Geräte verwendet CANopen, was ein Master-Slaves-System ist.

Profibus ist wohl am meisten verbreitet und es gibt unzählige Hersteller, die Produkte anbieten. Das Protokoll Profibus-DP ist auch ein Master-Slaves-System.
Auch für Profibus benötigt man spezielle Kabel und Stecker. Die korrekte Verkabelung (Abschlusswiderstand) muss auch beachtet werden.

Lass nicht den Verkabelungsaufwand außer acht und die Qualität der Diagnosemöglichkeiten. Letzteres erspart im Betrieb das lange Fehlersuchen. Bei den klassischen Feldbussen müssen oft spezielle Feldbustester verwendet werden, um Verkabelungsprobleme gut genug aufzuspüren.

Ethernet-basierte Systeme begnügen sich mit herkömmlichen Kabeln, wie man sie aus dem Büro kennt. Je nach Protokoll ist die Diagnose im Vergleich zu den klassischen Feldbussen hervorragend.
Außerdem sind sie was die Übertragungskapazitäten angeht enorm Leistungsfähig und schlagen jedes herkömmliche Feldbussystem. Extrem kurze Zykluszeiten (< 1ms) sind überhaupt kein Problem.

Mein Favorit der Ethernet-basierten Systeme wäre hier EtherCAT. Das ist sehr einfach, wird vielfach unterstützt und die Geräte, ob Master oder Slave, sind relativ günstig. Die Technik wird von der Fa. Beckhoff gepusht, aber es gibt noch zig andere Hersteller, die Master oder Slaves anbieten. Genial finde ich die Diagnosemöglichkeiten.
Schau mal hier nach:
http://www.ethercat.org/

Bei Profinet ist die Vielfalt des Geräteportfolios und Hersteller nach meinem Empfinden im Vergleich zu EtherCAT noch recht gring. Hier ist Siemens der Vorreiter. Preislich scheinen Profinet-Produkte auch etwas teurer zu sein als EtherCAT-Produkte.


----------



## Michitronik (12 April 2010)

*Alteernativen*

Hallo MrLeeh,
falls sie sich gut mit CAN bzw. CANopen auskennen, wäre evtl. Ethernet Powerlink etwas für sie.

http://www.ethernet-powerlink.org

Dieses Netzwerksystem kombiniert Ethernet Technik mit der CANopen Funktionalität. Zudem gibt es hier frei verfügbare Stacks für eigene Entwicklungen.

Bei dem genannten Mengengerüst sollte es bei keinem der genannten Kandidaten zu großen Schwierigkeiten kommen. Wie auch der Zugriff von der Steuerung auf die Daten der Antriebe sollten hinreichend beschrieben sein. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass Siemens eine breite Auswahl an Fallbeschreibungen online bereithält.

Entscheidend könnte da mehr die Frage sein, wird es eine "stand alone" Anlage oder soll sie in einer bestehenden Anlage integriert werden. Soll es eine Visualisierung geben oder eine Kommunikation mit anderen Systemen oder auch Fernwartung. Ethercat wie auch Profinet bieten hier interessante Ansätze.

MfG Michitronik


----------



## trinitaucher (13 April 2010)

Michitronik schrieb:


> falls sie sich gut mit CAN bzw. CANopen auskennen, wäre evtl. Ethernet Powerlink etwas für sie.
> 
> http://www.ethernet-powerlink.org
> 
> Dieses Netzwerksystem kombiniert Ethernet Technik mit der CANopen Funktionalität. Zudem gibt es hier frei verfügbare Stacks für eigene Entwicklungen.


Die integration von standardisierten Objektbeschreibungen ist aber kein Alleinstellungsmerkmal von Powerlink.
EtherCAT integriert ebenfalls CANopen und zusätzlich noch Sercos.


----------



## Michitronik (13 April 2010)

trinitaucher schrieb:


> Die integration von standardisierten Objektbeschreibungen ist aber kein Alleinstellungsmerkmal von Powerlink.
> EtherCAT integriert ebenfalls CANopen und zusätzlich noch Sercos.



Das Stimmt, aber die Integration bei Powerlink Ethernet ist für jemanden, der sich mit CANopen auskennt besser realisiert und dadurch einfacher zu handhaben. Zudem wenn man neben dem CANopen System auch noch das Ethercat System nutz für ca 5 Geräte im Netz, dann wäre das meines erachtens ein System zuviel, da es ja nur um eine kleine Anlage mit wenigen Teilnehmern gibt. Wenn die Anlage größer ist und man alte/besser CAN Bereiche integrieren will, wäre es sinvoll das mit Ethercat zu erledigen.

Profinet bietet sich unter Umständen auch für dieses System an. Liegt daran, wie schnell die Anlage sein soll/muss/kann und welche Erweiterungen man sich für die Zukunft wünscht (Visualisierung, Produktionsserver, integration in bestehende Anlagen). Nicht zu vernachlässigen ist dabei die weite Verbreitung und die umfangreichen Hilfen, die man da zu Rate ziehen kann.
Die Diagnosemöglichkeiten bei Profinet sind auch reichlich vorhanden.


----------



## trinitaucher (13 April 2010)

Michitronik schrieb:


> ... aber die Integration bei Powerlink Ethernet ist für jemanden, der sich mit CANopen auskennt besser realisiert und dadurch einfacher zu handhaben.


In wiefern? Kannst du mal nen Beispiel nennen?



Michitronik schrieb:


> Zudem wenn man neben dem CANopen System auch noch das Ethercat System nutz für ca 5 Geräte im Netz, dann wäre das meines erachtens ein System zuviel, da es ja nur um eine kleine Anlage mit wenigen Teilnehmern gibt.


Nicht zusätzlich Ethercat, sondern ausschließlich 
... wenn man trotzdem noch Feldbusgeräte einbinden will (Profibus, CAN), geht das mit den Komponenten von Beckhoff ohne Probleme.

Ich persönlich finde, dass bei Powerlink irgendwie nicht mehr so recht was läuft. Wenn man mal auf die Homepage der EPSG schaut, sind da nur wenige Hersteller gelistet. Die Auswahl an Geräten hat sich in letzter Zeit auch nicht nennenswert vergrößert.
Die Zukunft sehe ich eher in Richtung EtherCAT und Profinet gehen, wobei beide verschiedene Ansätze verfolgen. EtherCAT ist schon lange am Markt und hat viele Hersteller mit Produkten hinter sich. Der Ansatz ist harte Echtzeit für performante Maschinensteuerungen.
Profinet wird am Markt auch immer stärker. Ist ja auch klar, wenn Siemens dahinter steht. Hier wird auf allumfassende Vernetzung gesetzt. Wenn's aber um "einfache" und günstige Feldgeräte geht (I/O-Geräte, Antriebe), finde ich bei Profinet die Produktauswahl noch sehr rar. Zumal es für IRT, für richtig harte Echtzeit, außer Siemens-Produkten fast gar nichts zu geben scheint. Oder irre ich mich?


----------



## Bekamat (19 Juni 2021)

Hallo,

der thread ist zwar schon recht betagt aber ich möchte trotzdem mal meine Erfahrung niederschreiben.

Es gibt ein CAN open Modul für die S7-1200 (das Modul ist nicht von Siemens) welches an die S7 angesteckt wird. 

Mit diesem steuere ich Motor Module für Servo- oder Schrittmotoren an.

Die Programmierung erfolgt über das TIA Portal.

Hört sich einfach an, ist aber teuflisch. Learning bei doing ist heftig und die erhältliche Doku ist wie üblich....

Der Support des Modulherstellers ist sehr kompetent. Dieser wird aber auch gebraucht! Die vom Hersteller mitgelieferten Tools sind nicht fehlerfrei.

Bei der Kommunikation ist zu beachten, daß die SPS eine andere Darstellung von INT und DINT Variablen hat (Low Byte und high Byte sind vertauscht) Das ist nur das kleine Problem. Zwischen der SPS und dem Modul werden die Daten als Speicherbereich übertragen und was in dem Bereich zu welcher Variablen gehört ist von Hand einzutragen. Vertut man sich dabei, werden Daten übertragen oder empfangen, die man nicht vermutet. gegebenenfalls entstehende Lücken zwischen zwei Variablen müssen durch Dummy Bytes gefüllt werden. Die Lücken können sich aber während der Enwicklungsphase ändern, ja nach Reihenfolge und Größe der Variablen.

Zusammengefaßt: Wenn es läuft, dann ist es gut, bis dahin ist es ein sehr steiniger Weg.

Ob ich zukünftig auf ProfiBus umsteiege weiß ich nicht, immerhin habe ich jetzt mehrere Jahre leidvolle Programmiererfahrung mit dem CAN-Bus und wenn der ProfilBus ähnlich komplex ist, dann sicher nicht.

Für Fragen von Euch stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung.

VG BZ


----------



## Ralle (19 Juni 2021)

Der Thread ist wirklich schon sehr alt.
Ich würde dir in jedem Fall zu Profinet raten, nicht zu Profibus. Inzwischen ist Profinet ausgereift und rel. einfach in Betrieb zu nehmen. Auch haben (fast) alle Hersteller Profinet-Schnittstellen und zugehörige GSDML-Dateien im Portfolio. Profibus verwenden wir nur noch in "Alt-Anlagen" und falls mal wirklich kein Gerät mit Profinet sondern nur mit Profibus zur Verfügung steht.


----------

